# Hollinger: Bucks, Offseason Winners



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> The Bucks were the worst team in the league at drawing fouls last year. Not any more -- human free throw machine Corey Maggette gives them the kind of shot-creating scorer that they desperately needed a year ago, and he cost them nothing. He has his faults, but fans overlook how effective a scorer he is because so many of his points come via the relatively uninteresting free throw.
> 
> 
> Drew Gooden was another solid get, providing a massive upgrade from the likes of Kurt Thomas and Dan Gadzuric a year ago. Ideally his deal would be a year or two shorter, but given what other teams paid for frontcourt talent, the Bucks still got a good price. Meanwhile, retaining Salmons was crucial, albeit unfortunately expensive in this market. Remember, teams over the cap have an incentive to overpay their own free agents since it's impossible to replace them, so from that perspective Salmons' price makes sense.
> ...


*Insider Link*

I'm a big follower of Milwaukee, and if Maggette doesn't ruin chemistry, they're going to be underestimated by people this year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They're going to be good next year; they've gone under the radar as far as the moves they've made and with Bogut back healthy (and hopefully for the entire year) and Brandon Jennings already have one season under his belt, I think they'll improve their record.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If Jennings can have an efficient season, and dish out many 4.5-5 assists, they'll be contending for a top 5 seed.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

FX™ said:


> If Jennings can have an efficient season, and dish out many 4.5-5 assists, they'll be contending for a top 5 seed.


I think 5 assists from him is very doable.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Especially with Maggette on board, he should get Jennings some simple assists.


----------

